# Death of the Desktop Computer?



## palaxax (Jul 28, 2010)

I just wanted to bring this up. I'm thinking of moving into the computer repair industry and I was wondering if that would be a good idea. People are talking like crazy about the death of the desktop computer. Smartphones are becoming more and more powerful and more and more people are leaning towards laptops rather than desktops. What do you think about this? Is the desktop dying? Here are some articles I've read and I just can't come to a conclusion:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolo...ters-will-soon-be-irrelevant-says-Google.html

http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2010-04/whats-inside-cellphones-future

http://www.infoworld.com/t/desktop-computers/do-business-desktop-pcs-have-future-407

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/desktop-computer-future.htm


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't see it happening. Maybe the desktop will get smaller but it will survive. I do not own a laptop or any other portable machine.... when I am away from home I enjoy my surroundings and just play catch-up when I return. I survived the first 45yrs of my life w/o the net and feel I don't need to be "connected" 24/7/365 to enjoy life. 

For some, occupation does require a constant source of info and they will benefit from the new tech. But I bet they head for their desktop when they get home or back to the office.... a full size monitor is easier to view (and a mouse is easier to manipulate....at least for me). 

My son has a droid and is constantly playing around with it finding stupid garbage on the net..... when he wants me to look at his latest find I tell him not to bother. I see no point in trying to view such a small screen.....kinda like viewing old family slides without a projector....no point in it unless you want eye-strain and a vague impression of the presentation.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

I'd say for the average user yeah that would be true. Businesses, however, I think are still going to be using desktops for the foreseeable future just because to get the same performance out of a laptop that you would out of a desktop, you are going to pay about double for it. Businesses in general are going to care more about saving money than saving a little bit of space I think. Plus you have the market for high-end super powerful server computers...laptops aren't ever going to replace that.
Just my two cents


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

Meh, I doubt it. I do forsee holograms becoming more prominent at some point. when that happens the computer moniter will be obsolete. But the stay home computer? I would foresee it turning into a super computer that operates many different functions in the house with different hologram screen projectors in specific rooms. It sounds a little futuristic, but if you do your homework, both of those technologies have already been invented... it is just a matter of time before they become of practical price. 

Bill Gates has a computerized house.
Many training facilities are beginning to look into holograms to train with for police and government use. They have a few years, but they are definintely within my lifetime if not many people's here. I watched a flying car go from $2 million to $80,000 in 2 years....the age of the Jetson's is upon us.

To answer your question. It will change. We will not use it the same way, but it will remain. Desktop computers will always be bigger. And size means faster and smarter. And why would we get rid of something better?


----------



## Eva2010 (Jul 13, 2010)

so poor..i can't open the link..


----------



## Xeneth (Mar 11, 2009)

can you imagine playing WOW on a cell phone? I can't. Desktops are here to stay.


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Until 3D or 2D projections come out from a device or we get to power beam devices I think the desktop is definitely superior. Other devices are just for convenience IMO. 

If I could just hijack SABLs text:


SABL said:


> I survived the first 45yrs of my life w/o the net and feel I don't need to be "connected" 24/7/365 to enjoy life.


when he said he had gone 45 years without net and can survive without it, it is obviously due to his personal lifestyle, however, I also believe that it is because he has never had it when he was a child. Today's youth will grow up with all of this new tech and if they are deprived off it, in my opinion, they will experience withdrawal. So much of our modern lifestyle today is about constantly being in touch and able to contact and socially network outside of our homes (for most). Even if the desktop looses its place in residential locations it would still dominate the business end of things, that is, running servers etc...

Please correct me if i'm grossly mistaken.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

My first "computer" was a Commodore Vic20....back in the 80's...:grin: 

I didn't get my real start until '96 when my son and his family were living with me....I used his Acer desktop. 152Mhz, can't remember RAM (think it was 48Mb), Hdd was less than 3Gb....,..dial up connection in the early days of gridlock and AOL.

I currently own 3 desktops.....took one out of service and haven't put one in service. Soooo, I just tinker with my 4yr old Dell until I decide exactly how I want to set up the spare bedroom for a workable office. 

Getting ready to step outside (and get away from the PC) to have a beer in peace and quiet....if my youngest son left me any...


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice bit of vintage there mate =D


----------



## Thunder7102 (Jul 25, 2010)

Technically....2D and 3D projections coming out of a device have already been invented....for quite some time now..

Now, it is a couple million dollars worth of a device, but it exists. All that is needed is a method to mass produce it. Supple/demand. Well, we have little supply....when we find a way to not have a small supply...we will have 2D and 3D projections. Imagine this idea though. A 3D projections combined with a more advanced motion senser...much like that of the Wii.


----------

